# Little Lagoon Gulf Shores



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

Alright heres the first official report from a noob....

Hit up Little Lagoon in Gulf Shores for the first time in a week or so yesterday, water was still stained somewhat but much clearer than a few days prior..waded out to the drop off inside the lagoon and hunted for trout and flounder for about two hours. Managed two keepers, 18" and 19.5"...ic of the 19.5 belooww..not a big deal, but that's my first keeper flounder since I moved here two months ago. Freakin finally. 

Went out again this evening about6pmon an outgoing tide, and the water was a LOT dirtier. Must be pulling all the crap out of the shallows. Still managed a bunch of small white trout (11" or less), a small flounder and a rat red. Better than nothin..much better than I've been doin for the past..let's see...two freakin weeks!:banghead Hope for clearer water tomorrow or the next day.

FWIW, any of you Alabamy guys around, I'm either at the lagoon or the pass in OBat some point bout every day. If you pull in and see a crappy 93, toothpaste green Honda Civic hatchback with a ton of gray primer spots on the hood, look for the gangly blonde guy. Always lookin for somebody to learn from.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool Nice Supper.


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Right on!! I love fishing the goon! I love down ft mogan rd and fish the goon alot. PM me if you want to go. :letsdrink


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

Aight CJF, Ill give yaa shout here soon. I'm wantin to try a lil shark fishin down near the Ft. Morgan point here fore too long...caught some nice Reds there when I first moved. Aint been there in a few weeks, so I think I'm due. In the meantime, weather (and wife permitting lol) I oughta be down at the little lagoon park again tomorrow after 1730 or so...I need a couple more flatfish tomake a full dinner :shedevil


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Right on bro. I think me and the wife are gonna try the surf for a few pomps today. what are you catchin the flatties on?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the report. My brother has been down there quite a few times lately and he too has been doing pretty good with the flounder. I've been obsessed with pompanofor the past couple weeks.I havent been to the pass lately but will probably be down there on wednesday morning if you want to meet up. I drive a black Ford ranger and ahve a shaved head.


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

Right on Tunapopper, dont know how early I'll be up, I'm doin a little adult beverage consumption lol:letsdrink But I planned on at least checkin the water down there as my first stop, I'll keep an eye out for ya.

CJF, I've been using plastics and jigheads, either shrimp bodies or spadetails, on the small side, and no it's not Gulp. Lol after my wife saw the price tag on Gulp, I better have a damn good excuse for being in possession of a bag of it.....I threw live bait there recently and the crabs were jackin me before the fish could even get to it.:banghead So I've just stuck to the plastics. I'm sure theres a better way, but it's workin well enuff and it's cost efficient! Hows the pompano been treatin ya? I caught one when I first got here and said to hell with it after many fruitless days lol


----------

